# One thing after anthor



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Well let's see in the pursuit to work on my boat that has been handed donw to me, a really bad thing has effected me... luck. 

Not only have I now lost the outboard motor going down the road a 35 out the back of the truck off the stand but now I dropped the boat on top a concret block it was sitting on. Punch a nice hole above the water line at the bow.... I have a 14' boston whaler. Grilfriend said I woudn't have it ready for this fishin' season.... so far shes right:--|


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh the woes of having a boat.
B-break
O-out
A-another
T-thousand

That why I got rid of mine. They can be a lot of fun but also a lot of work


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Thats really horrible. I know i would not sleep to comfy


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

marin tex it up, sand down, regel coat it

the whaler has the foam sandwiched betweent he fiberglass, it'll be fine


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*ouch*

boston whaler just gave me a print out of how to repar. Apparently you can't use any epoxy based filler b/c it will react with the laminateing agents used in the fiber glass. So what their saying is to use "kitty hair" and fill it in with a couple of layers glass


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

jay said:


> boston whaler just gave me a print out of how to repar. Apparently you can't use any epoxy based filler b/c it will react with the laminateing agents used in the fiber glass. So what their saying is to use "kitty hair" and fill it in with a couple of layers glass


Now if you need "Kitty Hair" I have some of my neighbors cats running loose, your more than welcome to trap and shave them  

I had been waitting for the invite to go fishn with ya, now I see your luck I am re-thunkn it.  

Goodluck bud and give me a shout when ya get-er ready.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

the kitty hair works pretty good i reinforced the back end of my boat with it and it worked great just have not been able to get out in the boat for a while now


----------

